# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  || Lion heart|| .. نورت المنتدى ..

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

أخي lion heart

اسمح لي بأن أحييك .. وأرحب بك 

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة 

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا 

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا 

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة 

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء

في حصننا الغالي ..









وبوجود اسمك ازدهر المنتدى نوراً 

وغردت حروفنا بعطر قدومك 

اتمنى أن تجد بين اعضاء المنتدى

وزهوره ما يسرك 

نتمنى لك أقاامة رائعة 

في ظلال صفحاتنا الساحره 

تحيااااتي معطرة من عبق الورد

----------


## طوق الياسمين



----------


## rand yanal

أهلا وسهلا بكل أعضاء المنتدى  :Smile:

----------


## lion heart

*يسلمو صديقة بنت الشديفات علي الترحيب الجميل و الرائع 

بجد كلك زؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤء

مش عارف شو احكيلك 

كفيتي ووفيتي 

ما قصرتي 
*

----------


## lion heart

> أهلا وسهلا بكل أعضاء المنتدى


*اهلا وسهلا بك اختي الكريمة*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> *يسلمو صديقة بنت الشديفات علي الترحيب الجميل و الرائع 
> 
> بجد كلك زؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤء
> 
> مش عارف شو احكيلك 
> 
> كفيتي ووفيتي 
> 
> ما قصرتي 
> *


العفو .. مقصرين خيو .. بتمنى  تواجدك الدائم هنا .. واقامه طويله معنا في رحاب الحصن

----------


## shams spring

*نوووووووووووورت 
وان شاء الله بتفيد المنتدى والمنتدى بفيدك ^_^ *  :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):

----------


## lion heart

> *نوووووووووووورت 
> وان شاء الله بتفيد المنتدى والمنتدى بفيدك ^_^ *


ان شاء الله اختي الكريمة 

مشكورة علي الترحيب

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*اهلا وسهلا "العالي عالي" من جديد 
ان شاء الله بتوصل معنا لهدف المنتدى وتتحقق عندك الإفادة والإستفادة على الدوام ..

لنتذكر دائما انه شتّان بين نافخ الكير وبين حامل المسك .. فلنكن حاملين للمسكِ فأينما حللنا نثرنا طيبه في الأجواء ..

أهلا بك مرة تانية 
*

----------


## (dodo)

اهلا وسهلا فيك نورت منتدانا الغالي

----------

